# First New Year Concert!!!



## JoEdit (Dec 25, 2006)

I heard rumors that the Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra
is going to release a recording of the first
New Year's Concert (1941 - with conductor Clemens Krauss)
for download on iTunes and other online stores
worldwide around new year!!

From my information there will also be a
promotional track at
www.wienerphilharmoniker.at
and
www.hear-the world.com

I can't wait for that!!!!

Greetings, JoEdit


----------

